# Why the sudden change?



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

I recently met up with a friend that I see every few weeks when I'm in the area, he's been married 15 years and has two kids. From the outside you would think they are the perfect couple, have everything they want and you would think happy. Last time I saw him was about 3 months ago due to work commitments and he told me that their sex life had gone down hill, ( kids are 12 &14) so it's not a new baby. He said he always felt like he was making the effort to initiate, she didn't think it was an issue and although when they talked it got better for a while it soon when back to normal. She would perform oral on him but then just 'jump' on till he climaxed then that was it. He did say occasionally the sex would be great and she says she enjoys it. When I met him recently he said things had changed? Now she wanted him to give her oral then they would have sex, and he gets nothing in return, even though he would still give her oral before. He said it now is always in the dark and he has to be under the covers when he does it, he said it's like she's imagining he's someone else! Then he asked if maybe the sudden change is because she's cheating? Now other than she has two phones, one is for business which she keeps locked, he said he hasn't seen other signs, but as she is out all day on the road with work she has the opportunity, even staying away. Any thoughts guys as he seems in bits over it? Thanks.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sometimes it's possible to read too much in to little things. /Her having a locked work phone might just be company policy because there's sensitive information on it. Does she use it at home, instead of her other phone? That might be concerning. Not enough information to go on, really


LonelyGuy69 said:


> *He said it now is always in the dark and he has to be under the covers when he does it,* he said it's like she's imagining he's someone else!


It could be what he thinks, or it could be that she's having body image issues. Maybe she's feeling a bit frumpy and self-conscious? He could insist the lights stay on just so he can enjoy how sexy she is. You know, just spend some time letting her know she's still desirable in his eyes, being reassuring and easing her fears.

If she still baulks, he _may_ have a problem on his hands.

Lots of us have opportunity at work, it really means nothing on it's own.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

azteca1986 said:


> Sometimes it's possible to read too much in to little things. /Her having a locked work phone might just be company policy because there's sensitive information on it. Does she use it at home, instead of her other phone? That might be concerning. Not enough information to go on, really
> It could be what he thinks, or it could be that she's having body image issues. Maybe she's feeling a bit frumpy and self-conscious? He could insist the lights stay on just so he can enjoy how sexy she is. You know, just spend some time letting her know she's still desirable in his eyes, being reassuring and easing her fears.
> 
> If she still baulks, he _may_ have a problem on his hands.
> ...


I agree with this. Has she gained any weight recently?


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

i did ask about the phones, and she uses both at home, apparently getting messages late at night too, on the work phone, she says they are emails, her personal phone is also locked and she often changes the password for it. I haven't seen his wife for ages but he showed me some photos of her and the kids, she actually looks likes she's lost weight, but has by the looks of it had her breasts done, although I never asked, from what he's said she will often walk from the bathroom to the bedroom, or even downstairs naked so isn't self conscious. I'm actually seeing him again as I have work in the area in the next few days, so if there is anything else I could ask, I'd appreciate the ideas. Thanks.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

OK yeah, doesn't sound like body image issues.

Keeping phones locked is not a big deal, IMO. I think everyone should do it for security reasons, and especially a work phone. Constantly changing the password on a personal phone is a bit odd. Changing it on work phone might be company policy....???

Has HE gained weight or anything? Any reason she might be not as attracted to him?


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

No he's always been slim, which is why when we was younger he seemed to get all the attention. It's her personal phone she changes, he did say he saw it one time, but when he went to check her phone it had changed! I think it's the change in sex that's bothering him the most, he doesn't get any attention, it's all about her needs. Which is a big change,


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just an aside... you see this guy once ever few weeks/months. The last time was 3 months ago. But he tells you these intimate details of his relationship with his wife? Really?

I would be absolutely furious if I was married to a guy who shared these types of details so freely. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Just an aside... you see this guy once ever few weeks/months. The last time was 3 months ago. But he tells you these intimate details of his relationship with his wife? Really?
> 
> I would be absolutely furious if I was married to a guy who shared these types of details so freely.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


I've known him for years, but because I moved away I now don't see him so often, so it's not like he's just a friend, we use to talk about all sorts together, so it's not unusual to discuss partners in this way. I'm sure at sometime a lot of people discuss their sex lives with close friends, be it about the good or bad. So that's why he can tell me intimate stuff, and if you are married, or in a relationship, do you know for sure your OH isn't talking to someone about intimate stuff with you? Surely it's better to talk it over th keep it bottled up?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> I've known him for years, but because I moved away I now don't see him so often, so it's not like he's just a friend, we use to talk about all sorts together, so it's not unusual to discuss partners in this way. I'm sure at sometime a lot of people discuss their sex lives with close friends, be it about the good or bad. So that's why he can tell me intimate stuff, and if you are married, or in a relationship, do you know for sure your OH isn't talking to someone about intimate stuff with you? Surely it's better to talk it over th keep it bottled up?


I don't think it's strange.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> I've known him for years, but because I moved away I now don't see him so often, so it's not like he's just a friend, we use to talk about all sorts together, so it's not unusual to discuss partners in this way. I'm sure at sometime a lot of people discuss their sex lives with close friends, be it about the good or bad. So that's why he can tell me intimate stuff, and if you are married, or in a relationship, do you know for sure your OH isn't talking to someone about intimate stuff with you? Surely it's better to talk it over th keep it bottled up?


Of course my spouse could be telling people all kinds of intimate details about our relationship. But if I were to find out he was doing it, I'd lose a lot of trust in him. I mean the kind of loss of trust that would most likely destroy the marriage.

You are right that it's better to talk to someone and to get help working things out. But not with a friend or family member. IMHO, it's just wrong to be spreading around these kinds of details about one's marital sex life.

This is what counselors are for. This is what couples go to counseling for.

What do you think his wife would say if she knew that he was telling you about how she has sex? I don't think it would be pretty.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it normal for guys to speak with such detail to friends about their sex life? I see it on here of course, but I figure people are hiding behind anonymity.

As for advice, giving advice on a situation like that sort of needs to person in the situation to be asking. Maybe your best advice for him would be to visit a sex therapist with his wife.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

breeze said:


> Is it normal for guys to speak with such detail to friends about their sex life? I see it on here of course, but I figure people are hiding behind anonymity.
> 
> As for advice, giving advice on a situation like that sort of needs to person in the situation to be asking. Maybe your best advice for him would be to visit a sex therapist with his wife.


I've always assumed guys do talk in graphic detail. Hell, my STBX speaks to ME in graphic detail about sex with his OW! (To hurt me, but still, he does it). 

I'd have no problem talking in general detail with my girlfriends who I've had for many years (i.e. frequency, drive, etc.), and just kinda assume men are the same with good friends, but by nature are willing to be more graphic. (And some women would be that way too).


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Of course my spouse could be telling people all kinds of intimate details about our relationship. But if I were to find out he was doing it, I'd lose a lot of trust in him. I mean the kind of loss of trust that would most likely destroy the marriage.
> 
> You are right that it's better to talk to someone and to get help working things out. But not with a friend or family member. IMHO, it's just wrong to be spreading around these kinds of details about one's marital sex life.
> 
> ...


I don't know what she'd say, but as I've known them a long time I do know about their relationship, and as such feel I can comment it. I'm also not judgmental and don't feel the need to tell anyone else we know about it, which is why I came here. I didn't mention counselling, but I'll ask if he's considered it, even if he goes on his own initially. 
And he's not spreading around intimate details, he's merely come to me for some advice, if he's told anyone else, that's down to him, but he's not the kind to go round telling everyone his problems. Like I said from the outside they are the perfect couple. And at least he came to me, some guys confide in women and that leads to all Sorts!


----------



## tonygunner007 (Apr 24, 2015)

I think there is a problem with her attraction - and her feelings towards him.

Maybe this will help... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/267786-cure-ld-wife.html


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

My guy friends and I talk about the frequency of our sex lives but beyond that no details.

Two locked phones with ever changing passwords is a red flag to me, but I can be cynical.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell him to var her car. If she's on the road all day if somethings going on he'll catch it in a few days.


----------



## OLDERMARRIEDCOUPLE (Mar 13, 2015)

Question.
She has two phones. Work phone is locked.
My question to her would be "So you don't trust me enough or think I have enough sense not to create a problem at your work?"


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if you have extra time on your hand would you be willing to surveillance his wife, since she has not seen you in some time? Since you will be in the area 

also are there lapses of time when he can not reach her or is missing


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I think alot of men tell their 'best friends' alot about their relationships but I think they stop at intimate delails.

Eg. 'My wife likes anal occasionally'.....'yes she gives me BJ's' etc
but I think the buck stops at things like 'she loves it when I cum in her bum' or 'she swallows'.

Just as alot of women will tell their best friend that their BF/H does it for them, or he's 'a big boy'.

I have a male friend I have known for 30+ years. We've seen each other at our lowest and highest point...I know if I need his help he will...if I am in deep poo poo he will come running to help..as I would for him.
He knows more about me than my wife does.
He knows I am in a sexless marriage and that my wife has never 'blown' me etc but I wouldn't go into more detail...not that there is more detail!

Some things really are sacred.


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

I'm not really sure he's at the point where he needs to spy on her, but if his suspicions get worse it might be an option. Like I said the phones being locked was and is the only real sign. Other than the change in her sex preference! And as she's on the road it's quite easy for her to say she's somewhere far in order to have time to meet someone, if in reality she's only a few miles away, if you see what I mean. I think he was asking for things he could ask or say! Or other signs she may be straying,


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

It seems like this is an issue that will eventually consume all his thinking time.

While it may seem overboard, just have your friend follow the standard VAR, etc. just to get some confirmation on what's "not happening".

He might as well do something now since he will most likely think about it all the time anyway.

Hope it works out.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> I'm not really sure he's at the point where he needs to spy on her, but if his suspicions get worse it might be an option. Like I said the phones being locked was and is the only real sign. Other than the change in her sex preference! And as she's on the road it's quite easy for her to say she's somewhere far in order to have time to meet someone, if in reality she's only a few miles away, if you see what I mean. I think he was asking for things he could ask or say! Or other signs she may be straying,


the change in sex is another red flag. the lights out, under the covers thing could also be viewed that way, she is figuratively hiding...


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think he has a lot to be worried about. There are several red flags, which doesn't necessarily mean she is cheating, but it definitely needs investigation!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree the locked phone is a red flag. If it was because of sensitive work material, then I would think it'd be normal for them to have discussed it. 

If you're hiding something, then you've got something to hide imo. If she had nothing on her phone to worry about, why would she be worrying about him finding it?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Tell him to get on TAM.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

breeze said:


> I agree the locked phone is a red flag. If it was because of sensitive work material, then I would think it'd be normal for them to have discussed it.


a locked phone is not in of itself a red flag. Frankly, anyone who does *not* have a lock code on their phone these days is an idiot, given all the personal information smart-phones have on them, should it be lost or stolen. A larger red flag would be what would she do if he asked to see her phone. Would she say no, or show him?

IMO it would also be a mistake for him to press on that issue right now, without first gathering some evidence, because once he asks that question, if she is, in fact, engaged in anything questionable, it will immediately make her go covert, because he will have tipped his hand that he is on to her.

... and if you need a constable to serve her with a complaint for divorce, give me a jingle


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Of course my spouse could be telling people all kinds of intimate details about our relationship. But if I were to find out he was doing it, I'd lose a lot of trust in him. I mean the kind of loss of trust that would most likely destroy the marriage.
> 
> You are right that it's better to talk to someone and to get help working things out. But not with a friend or family member. IMHO, it's just wrong to be spreading around these kinds of details about one's marital sex life.
> 
> ...


The same could be said by using TAM. especially SIM section.
My wayward wife found out I come here and she was upset.
She said "why are you discussing our private matters with total strangers?"
I said because you won't discuss it with me.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I've said it on other threads, but will repeat it here ... hiding marital assets for purposes of skewing divorce proceedings is illegal. 
Sorry, turning it into gold and burying it Walter White style doesn't make it any less illegal.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> a locked phone is not in of itself a red flag. Frankly, anyone who does *not* have a lock code on their phone these days is an idiot, given all the personal information smart-phones have on them, should it be lost or stolen. A larger red flag would be what would she do if he asked to see her phone. Would she say no, or show him?
> 
> IMO it would also be a mistake for him to press on that issue right now, without first gathering some evidence, because once he asks that question, if she is, in fact, engaged in anything questionable, it will immediately make her go covert, because he will have tipped his hand that he is on to her.
> 
> ... and if you need a constable to serve her with a complaint for divorce, give me a jingle


I would agree......to an extent. I think one needs to be careful, particularly if it contains sensitive work information, but keeping it hidden or blocked from your spouse is a red flag to me.

My wife and I know each other's passwords so if I ever wanted to read her texts, I could. As a rule, any time you are keeping information from your spouse or blocking them from your phone or computer, it's just not a good thing IMO. 

It would be an obvious red flag to me if it happened because my wife has never done that in the 30 years we've been together.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Mostlycontent said:


> I would agree......to an extent. I think one needs to be careful, particularly if it contains sensitive work information, but keeping it hidden or blocked from your spouse is a red flag to me.


I suppose its a matter of perspective. For example, my SO works for a company where she receives confidential emails with privileged information (think: attorney/client). Just because she's my SO (and eventually my wife) does not instantly entitle me to read those emails. 

On the other hand, she's always been forthcoming with her phone unlock code (she's mentioned it to me several times when I've had to borrow her phone to google something when I've left my iPhone at home, for instance, although, having the memory of a goldfish, I promptly forget it 5 seconds after she tells me) and she knows I respect her privacy enough that, if I did want to "snoop" around, I wouldn't read work-related emails or texts knowing the nature of her employment.

It really comes down to a matter of perspective given the individual circumstances. If the OP indicates his wife has never had a passcode, or has always been forthcoming with it, but now protects it like fort knox... you know something is up.



> It would be an obvious red flag to me if it happened because my wife has never done that in the 30 years we've been together.


yes, clearly this would be a red flag because it is a deviation in past actions. Humans are creatures of habit; when our patterns change, it is usually due to some external influence.


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm seeing him tomorrow, so I'll have some ideas for him, and see if anything else has changed, I'm sure I'll be back afterwards.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Red flags

Change in sex life

Locked phones

Late night texts from business phone

New underwear/clothes that you do not see

New Boobs

Your gut feeling

Gifts

Stops confiding in you

Forgetfulness

Sleeps with phone, takes phone everywhere

Leaves room to take calls, texts

New Shaving habits

Deleting texts, emails

New behaviors

ETC.

Does your friend have access to her phone bill


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

Ok, so I met up with him today, and as expected, he's not going with the spying yet, because he wants to be more sure, as if she found out she would freak! 
Now to try and answer some questions, she's always locked her phone, but in the past as been less secretive about the number, he has the bills and says he's seen a few numbers on there he doesn't recognise, but guesses they could be friends of hers, not his too, which is why he doesn't have the number?

He said the other night she did ask to cuddle in bed, they haven't for ages, but her behind him, like spooning! Also she did give him a handjob, but wouldn't let him touch or do anything to her! First time in a while she's done this. Finally she was supposed to pop into an office of where she works for a while, but ended up being a couple of hours! No reason for it, so this obviously got him thinking. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> Ok, so I met up with him today, and as expected,* he's not going with the spying yet, because he wants to be more sure, as if she found out she would freak! *
> Now to try and answer some questions, she's always locked her phone, but in the past as been less secretive about the number, he has the bills and says he's seen a few numbers on there he doesn't recognise, but guesses they could be friends of hers, not his too, which is why he doesn't have the number?
> 
> He said the other night she did ask to cuddle in bed, they haven't for ages, but her behind him, like spooning! Also she did give him a handjob, but wouldn't let him touch or do anything to her! First time in a while she's done this. Finally she was supposed to pop into an office of where she works for a while, but ended up being a couple of hours! No reason for it, so this obviously got him thinking. Any thoughts?


Thoughts? Yeah, she's cheating and he's letting her because he's afraid of the action he might have to take if he discovered the truth.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

He needs to start doing some real investigating. The user Weightlifter here as a standard evidence gathering post that you could look up or perhaps someone has the link handy.

She is certainly acting a little weird and there are some red flags here.


EDIT : Here is the link

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html

Should have your friend read this also.


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

So I see my friend again over the weekend, and he says things are pretty much the same, though the only difference is after 10 years of wearing trouser suits to work, she occasionally wears a skirt, now on the outside this may be nothing, but she hardly ever wears skirts, even casually, in fact I never recall seeing her in one, and he did say he found a pair of panties he'd never seen before, ( he often does the laundry). When I asked if he'd done any investigating he said no? So I'm guessing he doesn't want to know, or is scared of what hell find? He won't put recording devices in the house or her car, as if she finds them she will go mental. And if she's not up to anything he will look a ****? So what now?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

You can't fix this for him. And if you keep pushing this when he's not receptive, it might make your relationship weird.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

skirts vs pants? hmm...I know dressing sexier is a famous red flag, but are they sexy or business like? people's fashion sense does change, especially after a decade. And new underwear? gosh, I hope everyone buys new underwear once in a while!


I assume his wife knows you? otherwise you could do a little reconnaissance for him (at her lunchtime, or after work).

send him here to read a few stories...that might help him decide to get the true story himself. Information is power in these situations


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Woman here, married, and career woman. The wife is cheating! Married women, married that long, don't get boob jobs for their husbands. This husband is scared stiff and is a doormat!


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

Roselyn said:


> Woman here, married, and career woman. The wife is cheating! Married women, married that long, don't get boob jobs for their husbands. This husband is scared stiff and is a doormat!


 I think your right about the doormat, as for cheating, I think either she has just started or is in the process of starting a physical affair, currently I think it's emotional, but he doesn't want to believe it, and nothing will convince him unless he catches her.


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

ReidWright said:


> skirts vs pants? hmm...I know dressing sexier is a famous red flag, but are they sexy or business like? people's fashion sense does change, especially after a decade. And new underwear? gosh, I hope everyone buys new underwear once in a while?
> 
> When I said about the underwear it was ones he'd never seen before, which alerted him, and as he does most of the laundry I'm sure he'd have noticed them, and as he says he has control of finances it's easy to see when she's been shopping, unless she's hidden that too.
> As for the skirt, can't say, but I'm assuming it's a business type, but that said I've never seen her in a skirt, and from what he said she's been dead against them for many years. When I see him next I'm going to show him the site to have a read through, and see what he thinks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't wear skirts because I'm overweight and I don't want people to see my fat legs. Did she lose weight? If I lost weight, I'd wear them again.

Women often start to develop their own sense of sexuality around the age of 40. In their 20s, she's often still just being what her parents told her to be. In their 30s, she's starting to feel more secure as an adult, really FEEL like an adult, and starting to have her own thoughts and opinions and shed the child-guilt of her childhood. By the 40s, she's often ready to try new things or just ask for what SHE wants. That may be all this is.

Then again, he'll never know unless he puts a VAR in her car.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

IF she is cheating..... giving a hand job to her H would be a kind of not cheating on OM. 

If he isn't comfortable with snooping....and really, most of us wouldn't be, it's got to be a bit scary.... then he should talk to her. Not about cheating, but about the changes in their sex life. Put it in a "we/us" conversation. He could ask her about the changes, ask her if everything is ok, if there is something else she needs or wants to be sexually satisfied. Maybe he is just missing something that she is wanting?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> I think your right about the doormat, as for cheating, I think either she has just started or is in the process of starting a physical affair, currently I think it's emotional, but he doesn't want to believe it, and nothing will convince him unless he catches her.


It is Possible it is just an EA but if he keeps his head in the sand it will go PA.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Respectfully, there's not much point in you representing him here. Urge him to register an account and start a thread in which he outlines his situation. That way he can get first-hand advice instead of getting everything second-hand from you.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

turnera said:


> Women often start to develop their own sense of sexuality around the age of 40. In their 20s, she's often still just being what her parents told her to be. In their 30s, she's starting to feel more secure as an adult, really FEEL like an adult, and starting to have her own thoughts and opinions and shed the child-guilt of her childhood. By the 40s, she's often ready to try new things or just ask for what SHE wants. That may be all this is.
> 
> Then again, he'll never know unless he puts a VAR in her car.


I agree with your premise here. I know my wife rediscovered her sexuality in her early 40s once our youngest child became school age. She was just in a "mommy" mindset for a long time and decided that she wanted to be a sexy woman first and a mom second. I was thrilled with her decision.

I don't think that in itself is a bad sign at all. However, the other signs mentioned in this thread would seem like red flags. As others have stated, if OP's friend is afraid of what he might find, then this can't really go any further.

I highly doubt his wife is going to get really careless and slip up enough to get caught. At least not any time soon.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

Roselyn said:


> Woman here, married, and career woman. The wife is cheating! Married women, married that long, don't get boob jobs for their husbands. This husband is scared stiff and is a doormat!


What makes you say that? My wife had hers done after our 3rd child was done breast feeding. She wasn't pleased with the way they looked any more.

Now did she do that for me or primarily for herself? I would argue the latter, although I am certainly the beneficiary, but I'm certain that she had me in mind as well..


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If I ever lose the weight I'm trying to lose, you can BET I'm going to get one done as well as a tummy tuck and a chin tuck. I want to feel pretty again. And there's no way in hell I'll ever have an affair.

That said, this woman is sounding pretty suspicious. Especially given the type of job she has.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

turnera said:


> If I ever lose the weight I'm trying to lose, you can BET I'm going to get one done as well as a tummy tuck and a chin tuck. I want to feel pretty again. And there's no way in hell I'll ever have an affair.
> 
> That said, this woman is sounding pretty suspicious. Especially given the type of job she has.


Not to thread-jack...at least too much, but you should try low carb. I've seen that work for several women, including my daughter, after she'd gained far too much weight with her first child.

Go strict and stay at 20-25 carbs a day and the weight will come off quickly. Make sure that your protein levels are moderate and not too high though. My daughter lost 50 lbs in about 4 months doing that and she looks great now. She's back to her pre-baby weight and perhaps a bit lighter even.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks. I tried the Atkins diet once and almost ended up in the hospital, it messed me up so much. My main problem at this point is the additional wine I don't want to give up, lol, the extra calories. I just gotta get it in my brain that I'm done feeling this way and keep at it. But you're right, I need to monitor the carbs, not just cut them out altogether.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

turnera said:


> Thanks. I tried the Atkins diet once and almost ended up in the hospital, it messed me up so much. My main problem at this point is the additional wine I don't want to give up, lol, the extra calories. I just gotta get it in my brain that I'm done feeling this way and keep at it. But you're right, I need to monitor the carbs, not just cut them out altogether.


My daughter didn't do Atkins. She did low carb, high fat, moderate protein. She has/had her own blog with 5,000 followers or something like that at one time. It's not as strict as Atkins and lots of her friends have done it since with good success.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you ever ask if she did have a boob job? The divorce rate for women that get boob jobs and gastric bypasses skyrockets. They can't handle all the new male attention.

I agree with the poster that said the cuddling and hand job is another huge red flag.

Her changes are to weird to be explained any other way. Hiding in the dark is another way to placate him yet remain faithful to her posom. It also helps hide her true emotions when they are having sex.

Have you told him about this thread or this site?


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

Yes I have told him,going to show him next time I see him, see what he's got to say, might let him post on my name too as I doubt he'd set his own up, if that's allowed.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

More likely then not your friend is in denial, every fiber in his body wants it not to be the case, but his gut is telling him otherwise....the best gift you can give him is a VAR. and by the way if he does the laundry, have him check her underwear...but i bet she takes care of that herself.


----------

